# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Apples, and apple juice! Holy ****

## Nerq

So... before I go to work I wanted to share this bit of information.  Yesterday right before I took a nap in the afternoon, I ate an apple.  I've read about apples being an easy and natural dream aid, but never put much thought into it.  During that nap I had one lucid dream and one normal, but very interesting dream that I logged in my dream journal. I was suprised.  I haven't been dreaming very much lately to be honest.  

So before bed last night and during my WBTB period around 5:10 this morning, I drank some apple juice right before climbing into bed.  I honestly feel like I didn't lose consciousness the whole night.  I woke up wondering if I was blacked out for a minute last night.  I don't have time to log all of my dream scenes today until this evening, but honestly I've maybe had this many dreams in one night one other time in my life.  I had so many dreams, vivid and lasting.  I'd estimate that I had around ten different dream scenes, each lasting a long ass time, and having tons of mini scenes and interesting items in them.  I'm going to try again with apples tonight.  Anyone reading this should give apples a try, and let me know how it goes.

----------


## Circa

Drank a glass of apple juice before bed for the past two nights, nothing unusual the first night, no dream recall whatsoever last night. (Except for one fragment of Catwoman saying something to me)

----------


## Crashyy

Apple juice make my dreams really vivid aswell. I drink a few glasses before I go to bed.  ::D:

----------


## Darku333

Sorry if I am Necro'ing, but I've been drinking apple juice (about one whole bottle) every couple of days since I was a kid, but I don't notice anything. Is it possible to build up a resistance to its effects?

----------


## yanickma

It s funny I remember when I was a kid my mom used to tell me not to eat apple late at night because I could have nightmare....So I think apples are known in general belief to be related with dreams...

----------


## MasterMind

I always get vivid dreams or get generally more aware of them after drinking apple juice, although I don't know if it's because of the apple juice itself or if it's because the good mood I go into because it tastes so good!  :drool:

----------


## YourDreamingNow

Thats it!! 
Tonight, I'm going to drink a bottle of Apple juice and eat some bananas.
I'll post any positive results tomorrow.  ::banana:: 

Edit- I drank about 100ml of apple juice(couldn't take any more), ate lots of bananas, cheese and chicken before going to sleep.
I was enable to fall asleep till 1:00 am. When I woke up at 7:30 am, I couldn't recall a single dream. Strange, I think I should drink more of that apple juice (which I hate).

Maybe it is because I slept too late, I'll try again tonight.

----------


## EvanDreams

Im deff gonna dry this. awsome!

----------


## Kkamagwi

Going to see if we have any apple juice left soon. i ate an apple about an hour ago, I may eat another one before bed. I like apples anyway, but I haven't really thought of them in this way before.

----------


## gndiego

what about a mango before bed? i read somewhere that it gives great dreams

----------


## Kenz

Some thing might not work everyone. Eating a apple before bed might give one person a vivid dream, but maybe eating some cheese will give someone else a vivid dream. All our bodies are different, if there one sure fire way to have vivid and lucid dreams then they wouldn't be special.

----------

